# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΕΤΑΙ] Sony ericsson txt black με κοκατιλ θυληκο

## wizardbeats

Εχω ενα κινητο που καθεται στο ραφη 4 μερες τωρα(του κουτιου).ειναι αυτο στον τιτλο.το ανταλλαζω με ενα ημερο θυληκο κοκατιλ.οποιος ενδιαφερεται ασ με ειδοποιησει.σας ευχαριστω

----------


## wizardbeats

παρακαλω να κλειδωσει

----------

